# Horses - how have they helped to improve your health?



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Glad to hear horses have helped you so much.

They have helped me in many ways. Physically, I'd definitely say I am pretty fit because of them, I jog along side my horses sometimes and that really helped when I tried out for the soccer team. ^^


----------



## Kestra (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm more motivated to exercise as it will help with my riding. Also riding doesn't hurt my joints. I can't run or bike because of joint issues but riding only makes my muscles sore in a good way. I just wish I could ride more often and had my own horse so I could get more horse related exercise.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I have I guess would be mild depression horses are what keep me feeling okay. Knowing my horse needs me every day two or three times a day gives me a reason to keep going. Truthfully I didn't even realize it until my first horse died and for six months I didn't want to get up in the morning and that wasn't me I even quit working. When I got my mare it was easy again to get up, and I have a new full time job that I enjoy.

Having a horse at home also has the benefits of having a lot of physical activity every day too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I used to have terrible asthma. It was so bad that only walking uphill would trigger it.

I began to volunteer at a therapeutic riding center. I was given the task of "side walking" which means you basically place both hands on the child to hold them on the horse or if they needed extra support, or to be there incase something happened. Walk and trot, I would jog by the horse holding onto the kids. 

At first it was unbearable, but I loved being there with the kids. I begun to ask to do other things, to take a break from all of the running but still get a good workout. I was tasked with setting up obstacle courses, refilling and cleaning water buckets, grooming horses. 

By the end of the first month, my asthma was so much easier to manage. I kept on working, started to ride some greenies and whatnot. 

At the end of the first year, my asthma was gone, my arms were strong, and I could easily run 5 miles and not get tired, sore, or breathe heavily.

I was fit. 

Riding horses has given me strength, courage, and creativity. It's given me confidence and assurance and ability to trust in myself, things I can't control, and the unknown. It has taught me to be fearless and never give in.

Dream big, or get outta the barn!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I've always been fortunate to be healthy and strong. I rode an average of 5 - 6 days a week, mostly alone, for at least 2 -3 hours each ride. Nothing fazed me, or stopped me. 

Until two years ago, when I was told I had cancer. After surgery, faced chemo for 5 months. Felt out of control with my body, due to all the drugs and finally understood what it was to be mortal. On good days I could almost do what I was used to doing, the other days , just feeding the horses wiped me out. Got through treatments and expected to return to my normal self. How naive I was.

It took a full year and a half to finally recover from the chemo. Was in constant pain in the joints, legs and hips. Felt they would shatter at any moment, or let go and I'd fall. Where I once was able to run on my treadmill , I could barely walk on it. Another year of not riding to speak of. 

Through it all, my horses are what I clung to, reminding me of the life I had before. The life I wanted again, but this time would appreciate and not take for granted. Feeding, cleaning , grooming , spending time with them got me through those frustrating and yes, frightening times. I put on a brave face for my family and friends, but with my horses I could cry and voice my fears. I thought that this was to be my life now, and I didn't want it.....not like that. It took me down to my core, and I understood why some opt out when there is no relief in sight. Scared the hell out of me.

I am so grateful that I've come out the other end of that dark tunnel. I'm in the light again, but with a new outlook. I am getting stronger and thank god, almost pain free. I will ride this wave as long as I can. For you see it's not a matter of if it will come back, but when. I will live in the moment and as they say, smell the roses!

My horses helped me , forced me , to look beyond myself and where I was. Their needs forced me to figure out new ways to meet the demands. Without them, it might have been too easy for me to wallow in where I was, and not try to keep participating, though differently, in life.

Sorry this was so long.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

OH, what a beautiful thread. I can see this one going and going. Beautiful stories! I'll be back with mine... My horse, Journey, is changing my life.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Riding is the only thing that keeps me form gaining a ton of weight, honestly. I eat like a normal teenager, soda, hostess zingers/twinkies, chips and cake, pizza, giant double cheeseburgers and fries with a shake...Basically anything that would be classified "heartattack on a bun"....

But, when I'm at the barn, my trainer make me eat right. She makes healthy breakfast/lunches/dinners (Depending on what shift I work or when I'm there) because she won't let me show for her unless I am in physical shape to do it. That, and riding in itself is a huge workout. Along with all the chores that comes with it.

Plus, mentally, I'm pretty unstable. I'm bipolar like my Mom. When I was a freshman in high school I had horrible, rampant suicidal thoughts. I don't get them really now (with the exception of the month of november, when I had two people very close to me die, ontop of some other things I'd rather not talk about) but at the time the only thing that kept me from doing it was the horses and my trainer who always made me feel like I was wanted still, and like I actually was doing some good for someone and that I would be missed. Just the thought of going to the pasture to catch the next horse I was supposed to work, to see their faces, all in the frosty mornings and blowing steam out their noses when they nickered when they saw me.

As dramatic as that sounds, they really did save my life. I wouldn't be here typing this without them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

When I purchased Aires last May, I weighed 186lbs (give or take) and was a size 18. I had NEVER been that size in my entire life, not even after I gained a ton of weight when I had my first (and thankfully, only) miscarriage several years ago. I felt horrible about myself because I was so heavy. I also had problems with my left knee (tore my meniscus and had to have surgery, but never did the physical therapy because of my insurance company), and was very easily winded. 

Then, I bought this two-year-old 15hh unhandled, unbroke stud colt. I decided that I wanted him to have great ground manners (something my old gelding never had, regardless of how much I worked with him...old habits die hard) and be able to lunge well (again, something my old gelding wasn't very good at unless you had a whip). I wanted him to be exposed to as many new things as possible because I had big plans for this boy. I want to event with him, and after watching videos of eventing, I knew he needed to be prepared for anything. So, I started working on his ground manners first, then lunging, then taking him for walks through the neighborhood where he'd be exposed to dogs, cars, mailboxes, weird terrain, you name it.

Throughout this whole process, I was going to the barn daily, mucking his stall, grooming him, and, more often than not, taking long walks with him. I noticed gradually that the size 18s I was wearing weren't fitting, not even with a belt. So, I went to some 16s I got from my sister (who has recently lost quite a bit of weight as well). After a while, those didn't fit either, so I went back to the 14s I had been pining for. All of this happening without me really noticing it until right before Thanksgiving. All of a sudden, I realized that the one pair of size 12 jeans I had from a few years ago actually fit! I couldn't believe it. I hadn't worn a size 12 since right after my divorce back in 2007. I also noticed that I wasn't winded as easily and I had more energy. My knee still gives me problems, but I think that will always be an issue, no matter my size. The difference is, it doesn't give me problems nearly as much.

So, by making the decision to buy my beastly, I've become healthier and more active again.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Wonderful stories, everyone. Our horses are the true angels.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When my mother needed home care I opted to do it for the afternoons on top of my two other jobs. She was only 51 and cancer was moving rapidly thro her body. I was working a night shift, going to another job for mornings, then to my mother's. My father was able to put off going to work until my arrival. Watching my mother succumb to this insidious disease plus a great lack of sleep was taking it's toll on me. Somehow I'd find time on a Sunday (only day off) to head out for a quiet ride. I needed to be alone, well, just me and my horse. Somehow by the end of the ride I felt rejuvenated and ready to tackle the next week. This went on for 3 mos until her passing. The quiet times with my mare was the glue that held me together.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course being outdoors and riding is a healthy pastime. However, not sure if this is healthy....but digging 47 fencepost holes by hand sure worked wonders for my "girl guns". Also running outside first thing in the morning to feed the horses is a healthy way to start the day.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Cruiser said:


> I have I guess would be mild depression horses are what keep me feeling okay. Knowing my horse needs me every day two or three times a day gives me a reason to keep going. Truthfully I didn't even realize it until my first horse died and for six months I didn't want to get up in the morning and that wasn't me I even quit working. When I got my mare it was easy again to get up, and I have a new full time job that I enjoy.
> 
> Having a horse at home also has the benefits of having a lot of physical activity every day too.


That's awesome, Cruiser - I'm glad for you!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Of course being outdoors and riding is a healthy pastime. However, not sure if this is healthy....but digging 47 fencepost holes by hand sure worked wonders for my "girl guns". Also running outside first thing in the morning to feed the horses is a healthy way to start the day.


Well put! I do a huge amount of hiking which is excellent excersice, but it had been years since I worked directly in horse stables and the heavy labor involved. When we built a shed and fencing this summer and brought my mare home, the daily hard gruntwork sure has my arms in great shape! So true, Waresbear - what a 'healthy way to start the day'! This crisp, cold morning I stood next to my horse after feeding and watched a brilliant sunrise as well....physical and spiritual bliss.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Northernstar, it is a major factor in why I want to keep my horse at home. Plus I love horses so much because I was injured when I was really young (3 or 4 years old), it left me with arthritis in my hips, knees, and ankles (from best to worst), horses give me that freedom when I ride that my own legs can't give me. I can't dance, skate, jump and about the same why someone else my age, but on a horse they give me the ability to dance and jump in a different way, to feel gracefully when my feet trip me. I always figured that must be what someone what has a physical disability feels, to feel normal some how, to fly without wings in away.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Exactly, Cruiser! I normally can't ran nor fast, nor far, I can't dance because of a heart and the leg condition, I shouldn't jump high, etc., but horses give me every single thing that I'd otherwise miss, and tenfold!


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing how horses can impact you really even when you`re not aware of it. Horses forgive and look past the imperfections physically and mentally, when many people don`t.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

my life has been horses since age 6. They have helped thru so so so much but here are a few of the most memorable times.. Very sad!

June 26, 2004: 
I'm at the Duncan Oklahoma lions club rodeo getting my horse (Chocolate: RIP) ready to barrel race. We were doing great, hugging the barrels, my foot dragging the dirt bc she's leaning so far in (she was 16.2hh) we circled the last barrel only for me to see my grandfather standing in the very middle of the arena (supernatural yes, please do not criticize if you do not believe in this type of stuff) grandpa was in Wichita falls, Texas in hospice care at the time. It seemed like time stopped and seemed as though me and chocolate stopped too, we kept galloping, normally I'd be around her neck giving her a hug before shed even slow to a trot. We ran all the way to the opposite end of the fairgrounds to our trailer, I got the phone from my dad (I was already in tear, I knew what mom was going to say) she said what I feared, my grandpa went at the very time I was in the arena..... He wanted me to run, oddly enough I dedicated that run to him and we came in 1st overall for 3 nights.... He was an amazing man whom I loved very much, he passed due to cancer only 2 weeks after diagnosed.... Had it not been for Chocolate, I would've never been able to get thru that.... When she passed (January 7, 2007) I was crushed... 

2011:
I was pregnant, living from place to place and sometimes in my truck due to my baby's father being very abusive to me and hitting me and his 2 children, my horses slowly being sold off to pay boarding fees at a friends place. I finally was able to move back in with my mom and got to keep 1 dog (my service dog, Jose) and the 2 horses I had left which we moved to another friends place. Little did I know what was about to happen, it was life-changing more so than having a baby.... I finally get my little girl AND THERE'S TWINS! Both girls, they were so beautiful on the ultrasounds and I couldn't pick out enough cute little clothes blankets sheets etc. For them.. At 11pm May 21, 2011 I began bleeding, at 2am May 22, 2011 I head to the hospital after having preeclampsia I was so scared.. I was admitted, at 7am my water breaks, 10am epidural in, 30 minutes later fully in effect it was NO help with contractions, at 11:30am I was screaming for them to do a c-section, the Dr refused.... He changed his mind when he check my cervix only to find one of my babies was stuck, they sedated me and wheeled me to surgery... I was never shown nor told about the twin, I got to see baby Faith but never held her nor kissed her. On May 23, 2011 at less than 24 hours old, I'm talking with her Dr that she was taken to at another hospital due to respiratory problems and as I am talking with her Dr she crashed, I could hear it all but could not comfort my child yet she was dying. My mom and step-dad rushed there and held her while she was taken off machines and as the drs slowly let her "go". I knew I could not care for my horses in my condition as I had a severe infection in the incision that burst June 3, 2011 the day before my baby's funeral... I decided my grey mare was happier where she was at, the lady loved her so much so I gave my prized mare to her. Once healed, I got a cute bay gelding that didn't work out too good I sold him to a good family that cares very much for him. I then found out (on thanksgiving) that my black gelding has fallen in love with the lady's little boy who is deaf.. Being hard enough to do this, this horse was also the last thing my grandpa gave to me, that little boy needed him more than I did so I gave him "Nippy" for Christmas. I had purchased another horse, hoped for a better results, a 5 year old paint gelding called chief, still very green but VERY sweet! I fell in love and purchased him on the spot with only riding him maybe 5 minutes (not too smart I know) I got him home December 10,2011 and that night he was stolen from me. I got him back December 17, 2011. My Christmas wish had been answered to get my horse back. This horse has helped me so much during my recovery, mental and physical, from my baby's death and her twin nowhere to be found.... I love this horse so much, I think more than he knows. Whenever I need a shoulder to cry on, he is there with his big fuzzy shoulder to hold me up or to saddle and ride to get my mind off things. I LOVE YOU CHIEF!!!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

My knees have been bad since 6th grade (now in 11th) and I didn't complain about my knees this summer,in winter they haven't hurt at all much except when I don't ride for a month or so

I know riding helps me in many ways
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

cowgirlup07 said:


> my life has been horses since age 6. They have helped thru so so so much but here are a few of the most memorable times.. Very sad!
> 
> June 26, 2004:
> I'm at the Duncan Oklahoma lions club rodeo getting my horse (Chocolate: RIP) ready to barrel race. We were doing great, hugging the barrels, my foot dragging the dirt bc she's leaning so far in (she was 16.2hh) we circled the last barrel only for me to see my grandfather standing in the very middle of the arena (supernatural yes, please do not criticize if you do not believe in this type of stuff) grandpa was in Wichita falls, Texas in hospice care at the time. It seemed like time stopped and seemed as though me and chocolate stopped too, we kept galloping, normally I'd be around her neck giving her a hug before shed even slow to a trot. We ran all the way to the opposite end of the fairgrounds to our trailer, I got the phone from my dad (I was already in tear, I knew what mom was going to say) she said what I feared, my grandpa went at the very time I was in the arena..... He wanted me to run, oddly enough I dedicated that run to him and we came in 1st overall for 3 nights.... He was an amazing man whom I loved very much, he passed due to cancer only 2 weeks after diagnosed.... Had it not been for Chocolate, I would've never been able to get thru that.... When she passed (January 7, 2007) I was crushed...
> ...


Wow, I'm speechless, sorry for your loses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thought I could freshen up this thread... I talked a girl I know into giving a try for horses. She is currently learning to do groundwork by natural horsemanship principles. The special thing about is - she is suicidal, suffering from maniacal depression. Or rather - was. After 4 months of lessons that have turned out to be the best therapy, she has finally found a reason for living, her social skills have improved dramatically and she is now a more happy, self-conscious person. We're all very happy for her at our barn, because she is a real proof of how wonderfully horses can change - and save - a life.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

My health issues are more mental (lots of anxiety and stress). I find whenever I go out to my horse, all negative thoughts are gone. My mind could be racing about everything I need to do, money issues, etc. as soon as my car gets to the dirt road that goes to my horse, all of it disappears. I only think about my horses' needs and what I want to accomplish with him that day. 

This is a little embarrasing admitting but in high school, I had to see a therapist for my panic attacks/anxiety because it interrupted my schooling. As soon as I was able to buy my horse, all that anxiety vanished and I was more social and involved in things. Horses are amazing healers. 

I would love to someday start up a program for at-risk youth, disabled veterans, disabled adults/kids, etc. where they can just come and ride, learn new skills, meet new people, and forget about their troubles for awhile.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Horses are amazing healers. 

The whole idea of me being a rider has truly impacted my health. My commitment to the art/sport/lifestyle has inspired me to be in good shape. As a rider, I want to be stronger, and I am much stronger. I want to be tougher, and I have become much tougher. 

I've achieved heart-changing results emotionally and mentally, as well. I feel as though I'm at more peace with myself. I've started and stopped riding again numerous times, and I believe I am meant to be a rider because I've found myself at it so much. There is a peace and happiness about a relationship with a horse that is so priceless and valuable to me (when I say riding, I don't just mean physically riding but also working around the barn with my best friend). There is something about being best friends with a horse that is impossible to achieve with a human. I love my girl so so much, my best friend... 

I also believe that riding ties into my spiritual life. I'm Catholic and I love Jesus above everything, so much, and I believe that the gift of horses in my life is a message from God, I believe that God placed horses in my life and that He placed me with my horse. It's incredible to think about. 

Riding.. synonymous with life-changing, right?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Saranda said:


> Thought I could freshen up this thread... I talked a girl I know into giving a try for horses. She is currently learning to do groundwork by natural horsemanship principles. The special thing about is - she is suicidal, suffering from maniacal depression. Or rather - was. After 4 months of lessons that have turned out to be the best therapy, she has finally found a reason for living, her social skills have improved dramatically and she is now a more happy, self-conscious person. We're all very happy for her at our barn, because she is a real proof of how wonderfully horses can change - and save - a life.


That's my experience too. I'm bipolar with anxiety and social anxiety, and horses have helped heaps. Just hanging round doing stuff like exercising them or mucking out levels my mood much better than meds and with less scary side effects. They also helped build my confidence, it always goes up a few notches when I'm around them. I'll actually go up and talk to people and make friends. 

Having Brock did save my life a few times - I hit some really terrible lows, but knowing he needed me there in the morning to feed him or pay the bills while he's agisted out at pasture, meant I had a lifeline. I couldn't shirk my responsibility, no matter how much I thought the world would be far better off without me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

My horses are my motivators to stay in shape and assist in my emotional well being as well. I don't know where I would be without them. I can unwind with them after a stressful day at work and they never judge me. When I am having a bad day they help me put aside any worries and I can feel the stress of the day melt as we trail ride in the woods. They help me notice the wonders of nature that we often disregard as our lives can be moving by at such a frantic pace. The beauty in the change of seasons, the baby deer we encounter in the summer, the first buck we spot,the fire flies on a summer nights ride, riding through the deep snow at gallop that seems to unfold in slow motion, and my favourite season of all-the comforting crunching sound of the fallen leaves of fall under their hooves. I am thankful for every day I have been graced by their majestic presence.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse gives me a reason to get out of bed, to go to work in the morning, to keep on living, to keep on caring. Riding and caring for my horse is a reason to live.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I have clinical depression and anxiety. I've lost count of the different antidepressants my doctor has prescribed, none of them worked for me and I got every side effect under the sun (including making my depression WORSE). I was having an average of almost a panic attack a day, and everything was messed up - physically and mentally. 

Somehow, when I'm with the horses, my anxiety just fades away. I know that they need to see me as a strong leader and somehow that trumps the inner voice telling me to freak out. I don't understand it, but it's helped tremendously. I'm still recovering, I still can't hold a job, but thank God I have an understanding supportive husband and an amazing horse. He has commented many times how much better I seem when I'm spending time with her. 

I doubt I'll ever be completely free of mental illness, but if I can keep it manageable (with help from my four-footed friends) that's still a huge step forward.


----------



## breyerhorse95 (Aug 5, 2012)

Horses have helped me in what seems like every way possible. I found myself stronger, not just physically, but emotionally as well.


----------



## Camigurl (Aug 14, 2011)

My horse has helped me in so many ways. Physically, obviously riding makes me stronger, but mentally also. It never fails that however I get on my horse, I get off calm and secure. All the crap and everything else I go into the barn with are left there. I don't know where I'd be without my beastie. <3


----------

